# خطوط اوتوكاد



## هانى صابر محمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة اعضاء الملتقى الكرام
تحية طيبة وبعد
اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الملتقى حتى لو باضافة تعليق
فلقد استفدت الكثير والكثير منهم ومن موضوعاتهم المتميزة
ورغبتاً منى فى المشاركة بالموضوعات الجيدة اقدم لكم هذا الموضوع البسيط
كأول مشاركة منى فى رفع الملفات على وعد بتقديم افضل ما يمكننى قريباً إن شاء الله
وهذه مجموعة من خطوط الاوتوكاد ارفعها على اجزاء 
مع شرح مبسط لطريقة تفعيلها على الاوتوكاد
وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*تابع خطوط الاوتوكاد*

وهذه مجموعة اخرى من الخطوط


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تابع خطوط الاوتوكاد*

وهذا هو الجزء الثالث من خطوط الاوتوكاد


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذا هو الجزء الرابع والاخير من الخطوط
وكذلك شرح التفعيل
لا تبخل بمعلومة حتى لو كانت صغيرة فهناك من يحتاج اليها​


----------



## خضر سالم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ خضر سالم على مرورك


----------



## صلاح العليمي (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل دام الله عليك عطائك وحبك لأخوانك


----------



## hosh123 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على مروركم 
وردودكم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك 
فعلا موضوع متكامل من حيث المرفقات وكذلك الشرح 
موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 مايو 2011)

شكراُ على..........
ردودكـم ومـروركـم
وكذلك على تقييمكم
وادعوا الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر علي 86 (15 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على مروركم 
وردودكم*​


----------



## صبحي النجار (25 مايو 2011)

الف شكر الك يالغالي


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (25 مايو 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على مروركم 
وردودكم*​


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*مشكور اخي العزيز*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم
وعلى ردودكم


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (31 مايو 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك المولى فيك​*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم
وعلى ردودكم*​


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yaser alhelal (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على ردودكم


----------



## سلوى العقبى (10 يونيو 2011)

الله يبض وجهك يوم لقاءه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين جميعاً


----------



## عزوو 89 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور خوووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## eltwati (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على مروركم اخوانى
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
شكرا جزيلا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/ محمد صابر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
ومشكوريييين على
المرور والتعليق​


----------



## fmfma (7 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## medhat1 (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## baha_jo5 (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## asb1shns (8 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## asb1shns (8 يناير 2012)

من كان في عون اخيه كان الله في عونه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
ومشكوريييين على
المرور والتعليق​


----------



## فواز الكناني (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## almthibi (30 أبريل 2012)

​*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## miido2006 (18 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## هانى عامر (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفى غنيم (22 مايو 2012)

_جهدكم طيب بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## aqsh (29 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ، يسلمو ايديك على النماذج الرائعة من الخطوط


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mnh220 (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المرور والتعليق


----------



## hamidom (4 يوليو 2012)

merci et bon courage


----------



## raj3nadam (11 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (31 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ومفيد


----------



## الهندسي 80 (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## passenger25 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك افدتني


----------



## eng-ahmed rafaat (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

باركالله فيكم جميعاً​


----------



## adam omer 1984 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين على المرور والتعليق
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير يارب الله يسعدك اتمنى لك كل خير تحياتى


----------



## sabryano (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
**لكن هذه أغلبها خطوط Windows** 
*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم
مشكورين
​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وفقكم الله تعالى على هذه الجهود الخيره و المشاركات المتميزه........... بالتوفيق


----------



## en_majid2000 (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الخطوط


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 فبراير 2013)

*مشكورين على المرور والتعليقان*​


----------



## سبايسي (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الهادى20 (2 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود علام (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## alkaser88 (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 مايو 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم
مشكورين
*​*
*
​


----------



## alwaaan (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين على المرور والتعليق
ونرجوا منكم الدعاء
وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## engtarq (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الياسين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## essa-92 (8 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hamdy khedawy (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو جنى على (11 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفعكم به


----------



## hamza2010 (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور يا حبيب الكل


----------



## عزمي حماد (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك​


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتحى فايز (9 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a_alkady0 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هانى صابر


----------



## علي الدبس (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك 
فعلا موضوع متكامل من حيث المرفقات وكذلك الشرح 
موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم...............................اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك 
فعلا موضوع متكامل من حيث المرفقات وكذلك الشرح اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك 
فعلا موضوع متكامل من حيث المرفقات وكذلك الشرح 
موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم 
موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم.......................................................


----------



## كمال المجالي (24 ديسمبر 2014)

كل الشكر الى الاخ هاني على هذا الجهد الطيب لكن اضافه لتفعيل الخط ضمن الاتوكاد يجب نسخ الملف ضمن نظام الويندوز على الخطوط (fonts) ثم نسخها على الاتوكاد لتعمل بشكل صحيح 
كل الاحترام


----------



## hany_meselhey (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير​


----------

